# Backstage Jobs is now Offstage Jobs



## rochem (May 7, 2013)

> BackstageJobs.com is now OffstageJobs.com
> 
> Relax. It's just a name change.
> 
> ...



Also see www.controlbooth.com/forums/news/28028-backstagejobs-com-receives-cease-desist-backstage-com.html.


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 8, 2013)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Les (May 8, 2013)

Ridiculous. Backstage.com should have changed their name to onstage.com. Isn't that where actors want to be? On stage and not backstage? 

Don't get me wrong, I'm glad Mr. Hudson decided to be the bigger person... I just hate seeing a 'win' go to the company whose name doesn't even match their service.

According to their Facebook, they were founded in 1960 so there's that. But still, this is upsetting. 

Best of luck to Patrick. At least he was able to be civil about it (I'd be willing to bet that he kindly reached out first) and didn't have to go through the expense of lawyering up.


----------



## Brandofhawk (May 8, 2013)

Les said:


> Ridiculous. Backstage.com should have changed their name to onstage.com. Isn't that where actors want to be? On stage and not backstage?




I agree and thought the same thing as you. It is stupid, I also worry about new employers finding the website. The only reason I ever found the site was because I typed "backstage jobs" in google. (And it has turned out to be a very good google search).


----------



## Footer (May 8, 2013)

fark backstage.com. This is ludicrous. As an industry we just lost something very special and useful. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gafftapegreenia (May 9, 2013)

It is indeed some kinda bull ish.


----------

